# Would my pit be considered a pocket pit?



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

My female is 7 months and about 50 lbs she's the blue one. My male is 11 months and is about 77 lbs. my female is way smaller is size compared to my male I'm surprised she even weighs that much. U think she's pocket sized or just small looking?


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

No such thing as a pocket pitbull. The average pitbull weighs 45-50 pounds full grown.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Small would be considered 30 lbs.


----------



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

i forgot to post the pics of my dogs


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

american bullies, check the bully 101 section of this forum, theres people in there with a ton of knowledge


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

If she is american bully there are pocket bullys, for males it under 17" at the withers , females under 16". Has nothing to do with weight you would have to measure her. Also consider at 7 months she has more growing to do , so to technically classify her as pocket you will have to measure again after a year atleast.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

No pocket pits; however, there is a pocket class bully, but because she is a puppy she is considered standard per ABKC until the age of 1.

*http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34185-american-bully-kennel-club-standard-classes.html*


----------



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah they are American bullies.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

sorry she doesnt look like shes going to be a pocket bully. she still needs double her current age to stop growing, atleast in height.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> No pocket pits; however, there is a pocket class bully, but because she is a puppy she is considered standard per ABKC until the age of 1.
> 
> *http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34185-american-bully-kennel-club-standard-classes.html*


:goodpost: :goodpost:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

those would be american bullys. and they seem too tall n big to be called anything pocket. lol. nice looken bullys tho. also for the record if you're talking american pitbull terriers. there is only one set of standards. they can be any where from 40 to 65lbs. there is no xl,xxl,pocket/lowrider type american pitbul terriers. that only goes for american bullys.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

There is no such thing as xxl or lowrider bullies....


----------



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

I just measured her and she's 15 " tall already. So yea I don't think she's gonna be pocket. It's just that she looks like a 30 lbs dog but surprisingly she weighs 52 lbs. she must good muscle mass. My male is 77 lbs and he looks every bit like it.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

do they have the same sire or dam?? they're heads are so similar


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SMiGGs said:


> sorry she doesnt look like shes going to be a pocket bully. she still needs double her current age to stop growing, atleast in height.


At 7 months old there is no way she will double in height.. She is going to add mass and mature thats about it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

hell no they wont go said:


> there is no xl,*xx*l,pocket/*lowrider* type american pitbul terriers. that only goes for american bullys.


XXL and Lowrider DOES NOT exist in the American Bully.. Not sure where you are getting your info.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> At 7 months old there is no way she will double in height.. She is going to add mass and mature thats about it.


i meant double her age, is about when the pup will stop growing height lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No a puppy reachs full height by 6-8 months old and then matures outward until 2, for these breeds. Larger breeds like Great Danes take longer to reach their full height.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

^^this^^ ... she may end up being a pocket if she doesnt get much taller.. she will definitely get thicker though


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> No a puppy reachs full height by 6-8 months old and then matures outward until 2, for these breeds. Larger breeds like Great Danes take longer to reach their full height.


oh snap, i misread the first post, i was still thinking of a 3-4 month old pup that i was seeing in the health section.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Everyone already answered your question but I have a comment and don't take this the wrong way. They are a little chunky you might want to take a few pounds off. Bully does not mean fat and that is a big misconception. Overweight with a bullies structure could cause serious health issues dysplasia or heart issues. Hip dysplasia is not just genetic you can also create it by having them over weight as they grow. We have some great members who have bullies who are well conditioned and at an appropriate weight. Your female have rolls on her shoulders and I would work on slimming her down. Now I know they will not look like other conditioned APBT's and they're not suppose to but one that is in good weight is healthier


----------



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

cEElint said:


> do they have the same sire or dam?? they're heads are so similar


They got diff parents but similar blood lines. Female is gotta/re male has re/gaff


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

American_Pit13 said:


> XXL and Lowrider DOES NOT exist in the American Bully.. Not sure where you are getting your info.


 generally speaking of what you typically see breeders use as sale pitches..usually when one goes lookng for a bully they get bombarded with sales pitches that advertise xl n so on....im pretty sure a taller ambully would be called a standard? see im trying to learn more about the technical stuff as far as bullys go. i havent had much time to really learn and remember random things about them. but that is what i see when i see any kennel online it seems that sells bullys. i have heard the very short ones reffered to as low riders a number of times.

just figured that would be the best way to describe them since not exactly sure of technical terms yet. and thats what lesser educated people use most when talking about bullys...obviously i happen to be one of the lesser educated as far as bullys go. but when i can, i do my home work on them. when i was first introduced to them i didnt really give a crap to learn anything about em. but now everyone wants to get knitty gritty with the details of bullys so i figure i better learn more ya know.


----------



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Everyone already answered your question but I have a comment and don't take this the wrong way. They are a little chunky you might want to take a few pounds off. Bully does not mean fat and that is a big misconception. Overweight with a bullies structure could cause serious health issues dysplasia or heart issues. Hip dysplasia is not just genetic you can also create it by having them over weight as they grow. We have some great members who have bullies who are well conditioned and at an appropriate weight. Your female have rolls on her shoulders and I would work on slimming her down. Now I know they will not look like other conditioned APBT's and they're not suppose to but one that is in good weight is healthier


Yea I kno there chunky. I been walking them a bout 2 miles every day. I only feed them 4 cups a day.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

hell no they wont go said:


> generally speaking of what you typically see breeders use as sale pitches..usually when one goes lookng for a bully they get bombarded with sales pitches that advertise xl n so on....im pretty sure a taller ambully would be called a standard? see im trying to learn more about the technical stuff as far as bullys go. i havent had much time to really learn and remember random things about them. but that is what i see when i see any kennel online it seems that sells bullys. i have heard the very short ones reffered to as low riders a number of times.
> 
> just figured that would be the best way to describe them since not exactly sure of technical terms yet. and thats what lesser educated people use most when talking about bullys...obviously i happen to be one of the lesser educated as far as bullys go. but when i can, i do my home work on them. when i was first introduced to them i didnt really give a crap to learn anything about em. but now everyone wants to get knitty gritty with the details of bullys so i figure i better learn more ya know.


the taller bullys are actually called XL bullys, its when people feel the need to add more XXx's tomake them sound more special or they feel they are larger then large lol thats a marketing scam.
The term low rider I have never heard in description for a short bully. The short bullys are referred to as Pockets. You can read up on the classes in the bully 101 section or check out the ABKC website they give detailed descriptions of each class.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

hell no they wont go said:


> generally speaking of what you typically see breeders use as sale pitches..usually when one goes lookng for a bully they get bombarded with sales pitches that advertise xl n so on...
> 
> but that is what i see when i see any kennel online it seems that sells bullys. i have heard the very short ones reffered to as low riders a number of times.
> 
> just figured that would be the best way to describe them since not exactly sure of technical terms yet.


They may be terms that people use to sell dogs however they are byb'er terms just like having a pure blue nose....

Just as no one here wants people saying that APBTs have classes and standards they do not, we also do not want people thinking there are bully classes that there are not.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> They may be terms that people use to sell dogs however they are byb'er terms just like having a pure blue nose....
> 
> Just as no one here wants people saying that APBTs have classes and standards they do not, we also do not want people thinking there are bully classes that there are not.


Thank you, Hols!:goodpost:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

hell no they wont go said:


> generally speaking of what you typically see breeders use as sale pitches..usually when one goes lookng for a bully they get bombarded with sales pitches that advertise xl n so on....im pretty sure a taller ambully would be called a standard? see im trying to learn more about the technical stuff as far as bullys go. i havent had much time to really learn and remember random things about them. but that is what i see when i see any kennel online it seems that sells bullys. i have heard the very short ones reffered to as low riders a number of times.
> 
> just figured that would be the best way to describe them since not exactly sure of technical terms yet. and thats what lesser educated people use most when talking about bullys...obviously i happen to be one of the lesser educated as far as bullys go. but when i can, i do my home work on them. when i was first introduced to them i didnt really give a crap to learn anything about em. but now everyone wants to get knitty gritty with the details of bullys so i figure i better learn more ya know.


If you don't know what you are actually talking about then why say anything? The whole bully world is not on the Internet and the majority of kennels and bullies you come across on-line are not a good representation of the breed as a whole.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> If you don't know what you are actually talking about then why say anything? The whole bully world is not on the Internet and the majority of kennels and bullies you come across on-line are not a good representation of the breed as a whole.


:goodpost: Stop thinking you know , suck the pride up and learn ya something. Just because BYB's use those terms you feel its acceptable to pawn them off as legit?

Dont act all high and mighty, you act like AmBullies aren't your thing (which is fine if you know something about them) and APBTs are but if memory serves me correctly youve never owned either.. If im wrong i apologize but if im right im glad your here to learn and all but you wouldn't be in a place of judgement without knowing anything.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Female bullies tend to be a little lighter than the males anyways, but she definitely has a lot of muscle. My girl is 50 lbs and looks nothing like that. She's less chest than your girl and less muscle.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

She is cute and well in my opionion she will not get any bigger. Her hieght might not change much. And just saying they are a little heavy. If hou look around find some conditioning tips. Work them she still may mature to a nice 50 pound pocket bully. Give or take a few quality pounds. Just my opinion. They afpre cute pups, hope they turn out nice for you.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yambeezy said:


> Yea I kno there chunky. I been walking them a bout 2 miles every day. I only feed them 4 cups a day.


 If you're trying to get them to lose weight then I would back off how much you are feeding. If 4 cups is too much then go down to 3.5 or 3 cups a day. I have 40lb dogs who eat 2 cups a day and some that eat 5 cups a day. Each dog is different and you need to adjust how much you feed and keep with the exercise. I would think just a half cup or cup less could make all the difference but start with half a cup for a few weeks and see how they look.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

My 70 lb mix eats 3 cups a day... I really think you're feeding too much. what brand are you feeding?


----------



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

Indie said:


> My 70 lb mix eats 3 cups a day... I really think you're feeding too much. what brand are you feeding?


I feed them Kirkland puppy. I gonna switch them to natures domain when she's a year. It's a grain free food Its made by the same company as top of the wild.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Your dog is an *American Bully* Not a Pit Bull. The only true Pit Bull is the American Pit Bull Terrier.
Now to answer your question, she doesn't look like a pocket Bully to me at all, Pocket Ambullies are usually very short and wide. Your girl is stocky, but leggier than a Pocket Bully would be.


----------

